# Another Equalizer Problem



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a Equalizer 4-point 10000lb hitch with 1000lb bars, my problem is when hitching or unhitching i must raise the hitch another couple of inches after removing one of the bars to get the other one off, its like 1 bar has a lot more tension on it that the other, i have checked and cant find the rating printed on them anywhere this is a new hitch that i got when i got my new 268rl last year. any ideas?? thanks


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you backing straight up to your trailer or are you at an angle to it? I generally have to hook up with the truck kinked about 30 degrees to the trailer and have the same problem. It's normal and to be expected in that case.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

danny285 said:


> I have a Equalizer 4-point 10000lb hitch with 1000lb bars, my problem is when hitching or unhitching i must raise the hitch another couple of inches after removing one of the bars to get the other one off, its like 1 bar has a lot more tension on it that the other, i have checked and cant find the rating printed on them anywhere this is a new hitch that i got when i got my new 268rl last year. any ideas?? thanks


It sounds like your hooking up on unlevel ground - is your trailer level from side to side?


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes too all, on level ground, and truck is straight with trl.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't think i would worry about it. 1/16 out at the hitch would telescope to several inches that far out.I just raise mine until both are easy. I doubt I have been truly level when unhooking ever.Is it always the same side regardless of how the truck is situated?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I had the same problem with my Equalizer hitch then I found out the guys at the lot installed it wrong. The brackets that hold the "L" brackes on was installed wrong one was upside down and even though the bolts were through the same hole on the "L" brackets one was higher than the other one. So look over everything use a tape measure and make sure everything is installed correctly.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> I had the same problem with my Equalizer hitch then I found out the guys at the lot installed it wrong. The brackets that hold the "L" brackes on was installed wrong one was upside down and even though the bolts were through the same hole on the "L" brackets one was higher than the other one. So look over everything use a tape measure and make sure everything is installed correctly.


I agree. DO NOT assume that the dealer did a competent job of installing your Equal-i-zer hitch. Although you'd think they should be the experts, that is unfortunately not always the case. To quickly check this detail, just measure from the top of the trailer tongue frame, down to the top of the L-bracket on each side of the tongue. they should both be the same dimension. If they are not, reverse one of the brackets that the L-brackets are fastened to.

If that does not solve the problem, I'd say that the truck and the trailer are sitting a little out of level from each other (side-to-side). This happens most of the time with my setup, unless I'm in my driveway, where both truck and trailer are sitting level. It is the nature of the beast. (And 1/16" is nothing to worry about.)

Mike


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree with all the previous comments.

In addition, do you remove the bars from the hitch shank ? Or do you leave them pinned in? I normally leave mine pinned in, but occasionally when storing, I'll remove them. When I do that, I can check to see that both bars are equally straight. In my last camper, I probably had turned a little too sharp when backing in one time, becuase one of the bars was bent a little....and it was obvious when I laid them side to side.


----------

